# Seeking a new nail gun



## bscontracting (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello,

I'm currently looking for a new pneumatic nail gun. I currently use Bositich brand and am quite happy with it. However, I want a gun that will alert me when I am out of nails or getting close to being out. I commonly find my self needing to reload the gun when I am in a tough spot and it really irks me. If anyone knows of such a gun, please let me know. I used to have a nail gun where the last nail would fall out of the gun but that was years back. I figured by now they may have come up with a new better idea.

Thanks.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

We just bought a few Bostitch guns for the guys. I noticed the last nail falls out of the gun.

I personally use the ProMax Pro Roofer nail gun. Super smooth action, very consistant, and easily adjustable, drives the nails pefect everytime. It simply doesn't fire if you are out of nails.

Not a fan of Hitachi guns anymore.
Senco roofing gun folded in a few roofs.
Milwaukee roofing guns are smooth but don't last long. 
Bought a grip rite last year. Pretty much failed out of the box.

The new Bostitch we bought fired a little weird for about a day then straightened itself out. Working fine now.

Seems like it's getting harder and harder to find quality tools these days.

Good luck.


----------



## bscontracting (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I currently am using two Bostitch guns. So you're saying the last nail falls out of the newer Bostitch guns? If you know the model could you possibly post a link to it so I can check it out. I really like Bostitch Always reliable and the ones I currently have do not fire if out also. But it's god awful when you're ready to nail and in a difficult position and run out of nails. I'm trying to avoid this


----------

